# 14. MTB Marathon Pfronten



## mtbpfronten (14. März 2017)

Servus liebe MTB Freunde,
Der neue Termin steht. 

*>>>29.06.18<<<<*

Die Anmeldung wir am 15.11.18 für euch geöffnet.

Folgende Strecken stehen wie gewoht zur Auswahl:

Extremstrecke 76 km 2600 Höhenmeter
Marathonstrecke 51 km 2600 Höhenmeter
Kurzstrecke 26 km, 840 Höhenmehter

und natürlich Klapprad WM, bei der wir letztes Jahr einen Teilnehmerrekord mit 116 Teilnehmer zu verzeichnen hatten.

Pfronten freut sich auf euch


----------



## Peter88 (14. März 2017)

Und wann ist der Termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbpfronten (14. März 2017)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Und wann ist der Termin?


Der Termin ist der 17.06.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## mainatoa (20. März 2017)

Der Termin ist der 17.06.


----------



## -VS- (22. März 2017)

Wenn euer Rennen nicht immer mit dem ultra Bike an ein Wochenende fällt, wäre ich gerne wieder dabei!!


----------



## mtbpfronten (28. März 2017)

-VS- schrieb:


> Wenn euer Rennen nicht immer mit dem ultra Bike an ein Wochenende fällt, wäre ich gerne wieder dabei!!



Erstmal freut es uns dass du Interesse an unserer Veranstaltung hast. Wir wissen natürlich dass der MTB Marathon Pfronten mit anderen Veranstaltungen kollidiert. Der Veranstaltungskalender ist einfach sehr voll. Vielleicht können wir auf nächstes Jahr was drehen. Viel Spaß beim Ulta Bike

MTB Marathon Pfronten Team.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. März 2017)

Mal über ein Kinderrennen für die Kleinen nachgedacht.Mein Junior ist ganz scharf drauf,leider gibts für die Kleinsten derzeit 5Jahre viel zu wenig!?


----------



## mtbpfronten (30. März 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Mal über ein Kinderrennen für die Kleinen nachgedacht.Mein Junior ist ganz scharf drauf,leider gibts für die Kleinsten derzeit 5Jahre viel zu wenig!?



Was für einen Streckenlänge würdest du für das Alter vorschlagen? Du hast doch sicher schon paar Kinderrennen gesehen wenn du einen Sohn in dem Alter hast   Dieses Jahr werden wir kein Kinderrennen anbieten aber ist sicher einen Überlegung wert für die Zukunft


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. März 2017)

Glaub in Riva waren es für seine Altersklasse 3-4Runden mit ca 750-1000 Meter.Ganz locker n Stück Teer und Wiese.War in Oberammergau recht ähnlich.Natürlich ohne Fahrtechnische Probleme.
Denk für Familien ist es def.mal ne Überlegung wert,und mit Sicherheit keine nennenswerte Mehrarbeit.
Den kleinen gehts ja nur ums dabei sein,obwohl die manchmal au ganz schön verbissen sind....
Mfg


----------



## Laerry (31. März 2017)

Wie sieht es denn da so mit dem Singeltrailanteil aus?


----------



## mtbpfronten (31. März 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn da so mit dem Singeltrailanteil aus?


Der Singletrailanteil ist eher klein, bzw. die Anteile sind technisch nicht extrem anspruchsvoll. Unsere Strecken punkten eher mit der schönen Landschaft, laut den Bikern die schon mal dabei waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (31. März 2017)

mtbpfronten schrieb:


> Der Veranstaltungskalender ist einfach sehr voll. Vielleicht können wir auf nächstes Jahr was drehen. Viel Spaß beim Ulta Bike
> 
> MTB Marathon Pfronten Team.



 Wäre gut


----------



## mtbpfronten (2. April 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Wäre gut


Haben wir auf dem Schirm. Danke für das Feedback


----------



## mtbpfronten (4. April 2017)

Unser neues Stargelände aus Vogelperspektive


----------



## Deleted 329784 (20. April 2017)

Hallo,

Villeicht eher 'ne allgemeine Frage zu Marathon: Kann man da auch als "sehr schlechter" Fahrer Spass haben?

Ich bin letztes Jahr mal die Strecke gefahren und für mich sind die Distanz und Höhenmeter (1.900 hm; 51 km) eher als "gemütliche" Tour zu bewältigen und ich war froh das überhaupt gepackt zu haben. Gibt's da viele so Krücken mit denen man sich zusammen ins Ziel quälen kann? Die Kurzstrecke fände ich eher uninteressant.

Und noch 'ne andere Frage, nur aus Neugier: Ich hab mal 'n Video gesehen, da waren dann die steileren Teile der Abfahrten von losen Steinen "freigeräumt" auf 0,5 Meter Breite, grad so als wär da jemand einmal mit'm Schneeschieber lang. Auf meiner Tour im Herbst war davon nix zu sehen. Kommt das von den vielen Fahrern oder wird da tatsächlich etwas nachgeholfen?

MfG


----------



## Tischgrill (20. April 2017)

Guck dir die hinteren Bereiche der Ergebnisliste von den letzten Jahren an und vergleiche die Zeiten mit deiner Tourzeit, dann weisst du's.


----------



## mtbpfronten (20. April 2017)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Villeicht eher 'ne allgemeine Frage zu Marathon: Kann man da auch als "sehr schlechter" Fahrer Spass haben?
> 
> ...


Servus,
zur freigeräumten Linie. Die entsteht tatsächlich durch die vielen Fahrer. Unser Feld ist Bunt gemischt. Da findest du sicher jemanden mit dem du dich den Breitenberg hochschinden kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 329784 (22. April 2017)

So, hab mich angemeldet ^^
omg, was hab ich da getan ?!


----------



## Tischgrill (22. April 2017)

Igelrad schrieb:


> omg, was hab ich da getan ?!



Frag ich mich auch immer bei so manchen Anmeldungen. Weniger aber beim Pfronten Marathon.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. April 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch immer bei so manchen Anmeldungen. Weniger aber beim Pfronten Marathon.



Das gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt,nachdem ich mich für die Salzkammergut Trophy B-Strecke gemeldet hab.....


----------



## Tischgrill (26. April 2017)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt,nachdem ich mich für die Salzkammergut Trophy B-Strecke gemeldet hab.....



Was, schon ab der B-Strecke?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. April 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt ja.....
mal schauen wie ich Zeitlich durchkomme.Dann bin ich so bekloppt und geb mir die A Strecke evtl im nächsten Jahr.
Hab mal gelesen Zeit der B Strecke mal 2 dürfte in etwa die Zeit der A entsprechen.Also wenn ich für die B Strecke 8Std brauche,müsste ich laut dieser Rechnung 16Std für die A Strecke brauchen.....Na ja Theorie und Praxis sind ja oft 2paar Stiefel!!!
Scheitern ist nicht ausgeschlossen...Muss ich mir mal noch in Ruhe alles durch n Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Tischgrill (26. April 2017)

B-Strecke: MTB-Marathon
A-Strecke: Extremsport

Ich bleibe lieber beim MTB-Marathon


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. April 2017)

Ich nehms als Kompliment!!!Aber noch is nix fest,vor der A Strecke hab ich schon übelst Respekt


----------



## MB-Biker (27. April 2017)

Als echter Marathonisti muss man sich an A-Strecke bei der Trophy probieren. Ein geiles Rennen, dass das allerletzte Körnchen abverlangt. Die Zieleinfahrt ist unbeschreiblich geil.


----------



## naishy (30. April 2017)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Als echter Marathonisti muss man sich an A-Strecke bei der Trophy probieren. Ein geiles Rennen, dass das allerletzte Körnchen abverlangt. Die Zieleinfahrt ist unbeschreiblich geil.



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (1. Mai 2017)

Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich als Erstteilnehmer zur Organisation, Logistik, Fahrverhalten/Regeln, typische Anfängerfehler, Aufstellung am Start, Anreisezeit, Anfahrt/Parken, Verpflegung, etc. ?

Ich komme aus der Region, sprich: Autoanfahrt ohne Übernachtung und kenne die Strecke und werde sie auch nochmal fahren. Ich werde mich sportlich und technisch natürlich entsprechend vorbereiten. Zielsetzung: Erstmal nur unfallfrei und ohne zusammenzuklappen im Ziel ankommen; Zeit ist zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (1. Mai 2017)

Rad gut warten (vor allem Kette/Schaltung/Antrieb), gut aber nicht zuviel essen 2-3 Tage vorher, organisatorisch am Abend davor und morgens viel Zeit einplanen, am Start langsam im hinteren Feld mitrollen und ohne Hetik alles auf sich zukommen lassen.

Alles anderen Erfahrungen muss ein Anfänger selber machen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. Mai 2017)

Am besten so einreihen,wie du dich von der Zeit selber einschätzt.Sprich wenn du weißt das du es in etwa ins Mittelfeld schaffst.Reih dich am Start auch so ein.Sonst musst du ständig langsamere Fahrer überholen,kann echt nervig sein.
Regelmässig Essen/Trinken um die Leistungsfähigkeit zu erhalten.1-2paar Ersatzschläuche sind Pflicht.Bergab nur aufm großen Kettenblatt fahren wenn du 2Fach hast.Mir ist in meiner Dummheit mal die Kette gerissen.Da ich aufm kleinen Blatt runter bin und die Kette nicht genug Spannung hatte.Sprich Rennen gelaufen 
Probier möglichst gleichmässig am Berg zu fahren,verzichte auf längere Pausen.Die kannst im Ziel nachholen.Lass dich vom hohen Anfangstempo nicht verleiten,es gibt Fahrer die meinen sich auf den ersten 10Km abschiessen zu müssen,und brechen dann  ein.Lieber ein für dich hohes aber gleichmässiges Tempo fahren.Welches du aber auch auf der kompletten Distanz durchhalten kannst.
Lass schnellere Fahrer in Abfahrten ruhig überholen.Notfalls kurz rechts ran.Ich selber finde es übelst unangenehm,ne Handvoll genervte Biker im Rücken zu haben.Die dich dann ggf vom Rad holen,weil sie nicht überholen können und zu dicht auffahren!!!!
Wetterbericht checken:Ne Regenjacke kostet notfalls nicht viel Platz im Trikot.Kann dir aber echt den Ar... retten.
Nur Nahrung aufnehmen,die du kennst und unter Belastung verträgst.Von manchen Sportprodukten wird mir selber unter Belastung nur schlecht.Lieber eigene Sportriegel einpacken die man kennt+verträgt.
Kenne ggf Zeiten die du im Rennen einhalten musst.Nicht das der Besenwagen dich rausfegt
Ansonsten viel Spaß und viel Glück


----------



## Tischgrill (2. Mai 2017)

Vor allem nicht nervös sein.

Merke
Auch wer schnell ist: Es gibt immer einen noch Schnelleren!
Auch wer langsam ist: Es gibt immer einen noch Langsameren!
Auch wer fahrtechnisch unsicher ist: Es gibt immer irgendwann mal einen, den überholt man auch bergab


----------



## Ceres_YT (14. Mai 2017)

Hey

hätte da noch ne Frage.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Juniorenwertung?


----------



## mtbpfronten (15. Mai 2017)

Ceres_YT schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> hätte da noch ne Frage.
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Juniorenwertung?


Servus,
Ja wir haben Jugendwertungen auf den Strecken Extrem, Marathon und Kurzstrecke. 
Hier findest du nochmal alle Informationen komprimiert:

http://www.mtb-marathon-pfronten.de/Ausschreibung/


Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 329784 (26. Mai 2017)

Bin die Strecke heute mal gefahren, ist auch so 'ne echt schöne Tour, aber für mich 'ne wirklich harte Nummer. Werd mich beim Start wohl eher fast ganz hinten einreihen müssen, wenn ich mir die alten Zeiten so ansehe. Nächste Woche nochmal testen ob ich mit'm Fully villeicht sogar besser fahre als mit'm HT, wenn ich mit den kleineren Reifen und 3-fach-Kurber schneller rotieren kann. Mal sehen was sich noch so rausholen lässt, waren ja auch die ersten richtigen Höhenmeter dies Jahr, und am Renntag kann ich mir ja wohl auch Rucksack + 1,5 kg Wasser sparen, dank Verpflegung.

P. s.: bergab geht's wohl auch schneller und einfacher, wenn der Schneepflug da war und 'ne Spur gezogen hat in dem ganzen losen Kieselzeugs.


----------



## ettan (5. Juni 2017)

Welche Reifen wären bei der Marathonstrecke passend?

Geht das mit Ikons/Race King, oder eher was stabileres mit mehr Profil...?


----------



## Deleted 329784 (6. Juni 2017)

ettan schrieb:


> Welche Reifen wären bei der Marathonstrecke passend?
> 
> Geht das mit Ikons/Race King, oder eher was stabileres mit mehr Profil...?



Forstweg / Teer / leichtes Gelände


----------



## ettan (6. Juni 2017)

Igelrad schrieb:


> P. s.: bergab geht's wohl auch schneller und einfacher, wenn der Schneepflug da war und 'ne Spur gezogen hat in dem ganzen losen Kieselzeugs.



Daher meine Frage, mit RK/Ikons ist das äusserst mies zu fahren wenns zügig gehen muss. 

Liegt da viel Schotter bzw. Straßen mit viel losem Kieselzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 329784 (6. Juni 2017)

ettan schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage, mit RK/Ikons ist das äusserst mies zu fahren wenns zügig gehen muss.
> 
> Liegt da viel Schotter bzw. Straßen mit viel losem Kieselzeug?



Ich sag einfach mal: ja

Aber ist halt 'ne Sache der Auslegung. Das sind zu 95 % normale, breite Forst- und Bergwege. Klar liegt da auch viel Kiesel und Splitt rum.  Ein paar wenige Stellen bergab gibt es mit viel losem Geröll, aber wie oben beschrieben bildet sich da eh durch die vielen Fahrer eine "Rinne" - hat man schon letzes Wochenende gemerkt.

Weiß ja nicht wie schnell Du fährst, aber ich rödel da stundenlang bergauf. Daher fällt die Abfahrtszeit bei mir nichtmehr wirklich ins Gewicht, selbst wenn ich wie 'ne Seegurke um die Kurve eier - egal. Lieber defensiv und sicher fahren,  die paar Sekunden schneller um die Kurve reißen's dann auch nichtmehr.


----------



## ettan (7. Juni 2017)

Danke für den Tipp!

Dann werd ich mir mal eine passende Kombis suchen, bin schon gespannt wie die Anstiege dort sind....


----------



## Tischgrill (7. Juni 2017)

ettan schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt wie die Anstiege dort sind....



Teilweise sehr steil auf Geröll, besonders am ersten langen Berg. Semislicks daher nicht, aber auch keine Walzen damit es auf den gemäßigten Anstiegen und den wenigen Asphaltabschnitten nicht zu zäh wird.

Kann nur von Conti sprechen, und da empfehle ich vorne und hinten den X-King, gerne auch vorne den Mountain King II.


----------



## Silberrücken (7. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht sollte vernünftigerweise zwischen "Geröll" und geschotterter Forststraße unterschieden werden....... Geröll ist bergwärts ab 15 % meines E. nicht mehr ohne Motor zu bezwingen.


----------



## ettan (8. Juni 2017)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Teilweise sehr steil auf Geröll, besonders am ersten langen Berg. Semislicks daher nicht, aber auch keine Walzen damit es auf den gemäßigten Anstiegen und den wenigen Asphaltabschnitten nicht zu zäh wird.
> 
> Kann nur von Conti sprechen, und da empfehle ich vorne und hinten den X-King, gerne auch vorne den Mountain King II.



Danke!

Wird wahrscheinlich dann Raketen Ronny v/h werden....


----------



## ettan (15. Juni 2017)

Für ganz kurz entschlossene, bin leider erkrankt und kann übermorgen nicht teilnehmen.

Wenn jemand bei der Marathonstrecke (53km) teilnehmen will, vergebe meinen Platz

Preis wird man sich schon einig werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (15. Juni 2017)

Ich trau mich nicht. Wenn es stimmt, was Tischgrill sagt, muss man naemlich am Breitenberg durch Geröll rauf  Wie kann ich das.


----------



## TomK1971 (16. Juni 2017)

Ich bin auch Ersttäter bei diesem Marathon. Kann mit jemand sagen wie das an der Verpflegungsstelle abläuft? Füllt man sich dort die eigenen Flaschen am Bike wieder auf oder wirft man die leeren weg (dann würde ich nicht meine Lieblingsflaschen mitnehmen) und steckt sich einfach neue rein? Gibt`s dort dann irgendwelche verpackten Riegel die man mitnehmen kann oder ist das schon ausgepackt und kann schlecht eingesteckt werden?  Fragen über Fragen. Ich möchte natürlich möglichst wenig mitschleppen.

Danke schonmal.....


----------



## ettan (16. Juni 2017)

Nochmal, wer morgen mitfahren will, für 15€ mittel Strecke, bitte einfach per PN Melden


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Juni 2017)

Flaschen musst selber auffüllen.Bitte unterwegs nichts wegschmeissen.Die Umwelt dankts dir.Sind ja au net bei der Tour de France.Riegel und Co sind meines Wissens immer verpackt.
Wenns besonders eilig hast,packst halt selber 3-4Gels hinten rein....


----------



## TomK1971 (16. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Info. Ich meinte natürlich auch nicht einfach in die Prärie werfen sondern halt in den Abfall an der Versorgungsstation.
Naja, das wird morgen schon werden.... bin schon ganz hippelig


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Juni 2017)

Und wie liefs!?


----------



## Deleted 329784 (17. Juni 2017)

Lief gut. Hab mich selbst überrascht und bin "nur" knapp 4 Std. gefahren (50 km Strecke). 
Villeicht sogar unter 4 h ... mal sehen, wenn die Ergebnisse online sind.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (17. Juni 2017)

Hier für die Nachwelt meine eigenen Erfahrungen/Tipps für Erstfahrer im Jahr 2018, die mit solchen Events keine Erfahrung haben.
Ich feuer meine Gedanken und Eindrücke mal ziemlich ungefiltert in die Tastatur, also legt bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage, ich hab heute 'nen Marathon hinter mir ^^

Einwandfreis Bike und Notausrüstung (Schlauch, Multitool, Kabelbinder, etc.), setze ich voraus.

Ankunft in Pfronten, min. 1 h vor Start.

Der offizielle Parkplatz auf dem Deckel-Maho-Gelände ist augeschildert, man kann sich also erstmal nicht verirren (für's Navi: Deckel-Maho-Straße. ... haha).

Von da aus fahrt Ihr per Bike zur Schule, ohne Vorbereitung und "Reisegepäck" - der Weg erklärt sich von selbst - einfach da lang wo alle lang fahren oder herkommen. Dort gibt es das Paket mit Startnummer, Shirt, etc. Da müsst ihr nur Euren Namen angeben, mehr nicht.

Jetzt geht es mit Paket wieder zurück zum Parkplatz und es folgen die üblichen Tourenvorbereitungen: nochmal was essen/trinken, Sonnencreme (auch bei scheinbar schlechtem Wetter), Startnummer anbringen (Kabelbinder sind im Paket enthalten, aber ich war froh noch einen großen Kabelbinder dabei zu haben, ... und was zum Abschneiden).

Jetzt, kurz vor Start, wieder zurück zur Schule. Dort gibt es nochmal eine Pinkelgelegenheit (Unterwegs eher schwierig, soweit ich gesehen habe gab es keine "offiziellen" Pinkelstellen). Wer noch zu viel Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich noch ein bisschen warm fahren, ist aber nicht wirklich nötig, weil der Start eh recht entspannt ist.

Beim Start einfach hinten anstellen, da geht es ziemlich stressfrei zu. Überholt wird dann am Berg, am Anfang wie o. g. eh erstmal warm fahren.

Zum Fahrverhalten auf der Strecke gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen für's hintere Feld. Das ergibt sich alles von allein. Nach Möglichkeit Rechtsfahrgebot, damit links Platz zum Überholen ist, aber wenn man bei Seinesgleichen fährt erübrigt sich das eh irgendwie.

Später mischen sich noch die Extrem-Marathon-Fahrer ins Feld die einen evtl. etwas "stressen" und ggf. auch Ansagen machen, wie z. B. "links" ... was hinfällig ist, weil einer sagt "links" und will, dass man links fährt und der nächste ruft "rechts" weil er von rechts kommt ... wenn ihr merkt, dass jemand schnelles von hinten kommt, schaut nur dass Ihr auf Eurer Spur bleibt und nicht zu sehr rumeiert. Ähnliches gilt für die Abfahrten: villeicht kommt ein schnellerer hinter euch ... bloß nicht panisch irgendwie ausweichen, grad bei den steilen Stellen. Fahrt auf Sicherheit und lasst erst bei der nächsten guten Möglichkeit überholen.

Unterwegs gibt es auf der normalen Marathonstrecke 3 Verpflegungstationen mit Essen und Trinken (Wasser/ISO zum soforttrinken oder von netten Helfern aus der Kanne in die Trinkflasche; Bananen, Riegel, Kuchen, Kekse, Gummibärchen, etc.). Es reicht also eigentlich eine einzige Trinkflasche mit 750 ml und max. 1 Notriegel oder Gel.

Die Reifenwahl, die in dem Beitrag hier diskutiert wurde, ist für Hobby-Biker völlig irrelevant. Nobby, Rocket, Racing Ralph, alles gut...

Eine interessante Erfahrung waren die Abfahrten. Ich hätte es nicht erwartet, aber da lassen sich ein paar Plätze gut machen. Ich war überrascht wie manche, die einen bergauf absägen, dann bergab die Bremse ziehen - und ich bin kein Downhiller oder so - normaler Tourer.

Im Ziel angekommen, zurück zum Parkplatz, Gutschein holen, .... , zurück und Pasta mampfen.


Auf jeden Fall war es eine tolle Erfahrung und ich könnte mir vorstellen nächstes Jahr wieder teilzunehmen.



... wäre interessant weitere Erfahrungen oder Tipps zu lesen!


----------



## Deleted 329784 (17. Juni 2017)

Die Ergebnisse sind online. JUHU, unter 4 h !

https://static.anmeldungs-service.de/pdf/1497723769_970954559.pdf


----------



## ettan (20. Juni 2017)

Ist am Marathon eigentlich was gröberes passiert, ein Hubschrauber flog mal eine Zeit lang rum....
Lt. Zuschauer soll da "angeblich" ein Fahrer verunglückt sein...

Gelesen habe ich nix drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomK1971 (20. Juni 2017)

Genaues kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, laut meiner Frau (Zuschauerin im Zielbereich) wurden aber mehrfach Angehörige eines verunfallten Fahrers ausgerufen. Ob da aber der Hubschrauber im Einsatz war kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber Fahrer/innen mit diversen Hautabschürfungen habe ich im Ziel mehrere gesehen


----------



## Deleted 329784 (21. Juni 2017)

Am Tegelberg (Sommerrodelbahn) war irgendwas los mit Hubschraubereinsatz.


----------



## mtbpfronten (6. November 2017)

-VS- schrieb:


> Wenn euer Rennen nicht immer mit dem ultra Bike an ein Wochenende fällt, wäre ich gerne wieder dabei!!


Neuer Termin 2018 steht nun fest:
30.06.2018 
kollidiert auch nicht mit dem Bike Hero


----------



## marocche (7. November 2017)

Ist aber leider am gleichen Wochenende wie der Tannheimer-Rennradmarathon :-(


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. November 2017)

Warum der Tannheimer ist doch am So!?Sprich Pfronten am Sa  kannst als Warm Up mitnehmen!!!


----------



## raimi-27 (18. November 2017)

Hallo,

So richtig passt meine Frage zwar hier nicht rein das es um ein anderes Event geht, aber es wurde hier schon angeschnitten und darum stelle ich die Frage hier rein wenn es ok ist.



> Das gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt,nachdem ich mich für die Salzkammergut Trophy B-Strecke gemeldet hab.....


Ich bin eigentlich Rennradfahrer und bis jetzt bin ich auch nur Straßenrennen gefahren. Möchte ab der neuen Saison neben Radrennen auch gewählte Bike Marathons, XCO Rennen an den Start gehen und wenn es bei den Events die Strecken zum aussuchen sind dann wähle ich die mittlere bis kurzen Distanzen so zwischen drinnen. Trainiere auch mit PM und die sind zurzeit noch auf meine Rennräder. Wie ihr sicherlich erfahren hab's vom eigenen Leib auch ist das biken sehr technisch und dazu kommt noch die Balance im Gelände was wichtig ist. Trainiere auch im Hobbyraum danach mit Videos und selbst die Übungen. Der eine oder andere kann zu diesen Rennen sicherlich was dazu sagen was ich mir hier für's erste ausgesucht habe die Bike Marathons. XCO Rennen habe ich auch einige vor zu fahren und schaue auch auf YouTube die Videos an und daraus mache ich mir ein Bild. Nur alles sehe ich auch nicht.

-Alpen Tour Trophy (03 Stage mit 53km und 2200hm)
-Achensee Bike Festival (Strecke B mit 55,5km und 1430hm oder Strecke 60,5km und 1850hm)
-Salzkammergut Trophy (Strecke D mit 55km und 1820hm oder Strecke E mit 53,5 km und 1543hm)


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2017)

wo ist die frage?

wenn es dir um die fahrtechnik geht, dann fahr mit deinem xc-bike einfach die "pseudo" downhill-pisten runter (natürlich ohne sprünge), die sich leute in den wald zimmern, und du bist bestens für hobby-rennen gerüstet.

auf solchen strecken hochfahren hilft auch, um die balance auf dem bike zu üben.


----------



## raimi-27 (18. November 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal von euch höheren der bei diesen Events schon mal am Start war und auch mal diese Strecken gefahren ist was ihr sagen könn’s zu diesen Strecken. Z.b viel Trail oder?

Hier rund um zuhause habe ich keine Möglichkeiten auf Bike Strecken zu trainieren da bei uns verboten ist durch die Förster. Richtige Bike Strecken hier muss ich zuerst das Bike auf‘s Auto und hinfahren was gut und locker 1h und mehr Zeit auf sich nimmt was blöd ist.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. November 2017)

@raimi-27  bei der Trophy rate ich Dir zur C, die D ist für einen technisch noch nicht so versierten Fahrer zu heavy. Achensee ist easy, kannst du so fahren. Alpen Tour Trophy war ich leider noch nicht am Start, daher keine Empfehlung von mir. Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig weiter, wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raimi-27 (21. November 2017)

@Bioantrieb 
Danke!

Ich stelle mir gerade so vor was ich alles mit nehmen soll bei einem Marathon Rennen. Fahre mit Tubeless und hier einen Ersatzreifen das ist ja vom Gewicht her schon mal viel. Habe zwar einen Deuter Rucksack aber im Rennen führt das ja auch zu mehr Gewicht. Transalp Rennen wäre wiederum was anderes sage ich mal vorsichtig. Multitool Werkzeug, Luftpumpe, 2x Trinkflasche, Riegel, Gels.


----------



## Bioantrieb (21. November 2017)

Ich hoffe Du meinst Ersatzschlauch! ein Reifen als Ersatz dabei zuhaben ist wirklich zuviel des Guten. 
Ich fahre Marathons generell ohne Rucksack, Pannenspray, Schlauch, TL-Repair, Kettenschloss, Tool, Patronen, Reifenheber kommen ans Bike, Notgel/-riegel in die Trikottasche, bei 90% der Rennen reicht das mehr als aus, gibt meist zahlreiche Verpflegungspunkte und manchmal auch Servicestationen fürs Bike.
Regenjacke oder so kannst du auch klein am Bike oder Körper mitnehmen.
Falls Du noch Fragen hast, gerne PN, dann nerven wir hier keinen im falschen Thread.


----------



## raimi-27 (21. November 2017)

Hast recht. Wäre des guten im falschen Thread.


----------



## bikepassion12 (31. Januar 2018)

Hi, hat von euch wer schon mal das Klappradrennen beim MTB Pfronten ausprobiert? hört sich lustig an


----------



## Southbike (26. Juni 2018)

nach sehr langer Abwesenheit werde ich den Pfrontner Marathon mitfahren, war auch mein letztes Rennen vor viele, vielen Jahren.
Das Wetter soll sehr gut werden, warm aber nicht zu heiss - im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal vor ca. 10 Jahren - dort herrschten Temperaturen am Breitenberg von über 30 Grad und man wurde im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Schlussanstieg "gegrillt"

ein tolles Rennen dazu noch gute Temperaturen, was will man mehr?

freue mich, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Tischgrill (26. Juni 2018)

Da ich dieses Jahr die Anzahl meiner Rennen deutlich gekürzt wird, dieses Mal nicht. Nutze die Wochenenden lieber für gezielte Vorbereitung (lange Distanzen) auf einzelne Events.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (1. Juli 2018)

War ein super Marathon, Top Strecke und spitzen Wetter 

Nur eine Sache störte mich gewaltig....

Bei der Abfahrt vom Breitenberg gab es viele die vorrausschauend fahren, aber noch mehr, die ohne Hirn und Verstand an den dümmsten Stellen runterballern.

Da hilft auch kein Streckenposten der brüllt und eine Fahne schwenkt

Dann disqualifiert entweder konsequent die "Spezialisten", oder man stellt vielleicht mehr Posten auf. In meinem Fall wars ein jüngerer Bub mit Fahne der auch noch angeblafft wurde und keine Wirkung erzielte.

Passiert ist ja dann doch einiges, wenn vermutlich auch nichts schlimmes.  Man sah schon viele gestürzte und zum Teil liegende Biker die versorgt wurden (z.B. an der kleinen Hütte unterhalb der Station)

So ganz ohne wars dann doch nicht......

Der Trail im unteren Teil des Breitenbergs war ähnlich nervig, oben stand ein Posten vor der Einfahrt und dann Gashahn auf.... Gefahrenstelle? egal, stand eh keiner und Schild ist nur Zierde

Folgend schiebende Bikerin am Trail (auch sowas gibts und hier sollte man "Hindernisse" bei der Streckenwahl einplanen), schreien fluchen und dann noch mehr geheule weil der nachfolgende Biker gestürzt ist. Netterweise hat er die schiebende Dame verfehlt.

Klar dass die bikerin auch "fast auf der Ideallinie" schob, aber woher soll sie es wissen, nicht jeder ist schon mehrmals gefahren oder vertraut mit den Regeln? Hier wären Streckenposten sinnvoll gewesen da es eines der "schwereren Stücke" war und alle Streckenklassen hier runter mussten. Zumindest blaue und gelbe Schilder sah ich....

War eine komische Szenerie zum Teil

Das hat viel von dem Spass genommen

Risiko ist immer und überall da, aber ab Breitenberg nervte es und war echt zum Teil gefährlich.


Vielleicht liests ja jemand von der Orga fürs nächste Mal....


----------



## Southbike (1. Juli 2018)

grosses Lob an den Veranstalter, war gestern wieder ein top Event.
Zwei kleine Anmerkungen von meiner Seite, der Start bzw. Startaufstellung lässt sich etwas optimieren.
Anstatt einer langen "Reihe" mit jeweils Zielzeiten (bei welcher man sich einreichen kann) stehen die Leute unkoordiniert links und rechts und überall quer wie in einem Pulk um den STartbereich herum.
Was ich ebenfalls etwas schade fand, dass die Mittelstrecke nach der Himmelfahrt Abfahrt auf die Kurzstrecke getroffen ist und somit sich diese beide völlig vermischt haben. So geht das ganze etwas unter und man weiss nie wer wirklich ein "Konkurrent" ist, was ist wirklich sehr schade finde. Finde dadurch verwässert sich die eigene Leistung etwas.

Allgemeine Unfälle, wie User oben angemerkt, habe ich selbst glücklicherweise nicht gesehen.
Möchte dies nicht pauschalisieren, aber mein persönlicher Eindruck mit dem aggressiven herunterbrechen am Breitenberg waren eher die Kurzstreckler. Fand wie oben angemerkt, dass Vermischen dieser Strecken schon eher sub-optimal.

Allgemein zu Marathons, bin den ersten MTB Marathon nach ca 9 Jahre Pause mal wieder gefahren (die 1900 hm Strecke) und ich bin immer wieder teilweise über die einige Teilnehmer überrascht. Da wird man am 3. Berg in einem enormen Tempo überholt und 30 Sekunden später stehen diese wieder am Wegrand mit dem Kopf über dem Lenker und völlig verausgabt stehen und eine  Zwangspause machen. Bin immer wieder überrascht, wie manche so unrythmisch und unökonomisch einen Marathon angehen.
Auch auffällig, dass doch einige Mittelstrecker den Breitenberg hochgeschoben haben - war vor 10 Jahren schon der Fall. Werde ich ebenfalls nicht verstehen, der Breitenberg an sich ist ja nicht steil. Wahrscheinlich ebenfalls völlig falsche Einteilung der Kräfte.

Ich selbst bin mit meiner Leistung zufrieden, auch wenn nicht alles ganz optimal lief (was wahrscheinlich  bei einem Marathon nur selten der der Fall ist)


----------



## FatAlbert (3. Juli 2018)

Ich fand die Strecke und die Organisation des Pfronten-Marathon sehr gut. Die Streckenführung und die Startzeiten vermeiden weitgehend Staus oder Behinderungen durch langsame Fahrer.

Was mir aber wirklich gestunken hat, waren die Abgaswolken der drei vorausfahrenden Zweitakter-Motorräder. Ich war zwar nur im Mittelfeld der Marathonstrecke, aber der Gestank der Abgase war auch dort noch sehr unangenehm und beißend. Wie haben das wohl die Top-Fahrer ganz vorne empfunden? Im oberen steilen Teil des Edelsberganstiegs haben uns dann noch mal zwei Trial-Motorräder überholt und in Qualm eingehüllt. Letztes Jahr war das in Pfronten auch schon so. Ich kenne keinen anderen Marathon, bei dem das so auffällig nach Abgasen stinkt.

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man die Strecke nicht mit einem Elektroroller abfahren kann, aber eine moderne Geländemaschine mit Viertaktmotor und Katalysator würde das Problem lösen.


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Juli 2018)

bei zahlreichen Marathons fahren doch bereits E-Bikes voraus und keine M-Bikes a la Otto......


----------



## Tischgrill (4. Juli 2018)

Kette rechts, Mopeds überholen und Frischluft genießen.


----------



## ettan (4. Juli 2018)

Ich war zwar auch mal zeitweise hinter den "Mopeds" und war auch nicht glücklich bergauf den "Dampf" einzuatmen, aber meine Gedanken waren da eher "sieht es jemand wenn ich mich hinten dran häng bis rauf"


----------



## bikepassion12 (12. November 2018)

mtbpfronten schrieb:


> Servus liebe MTB Freunde,
> Der neue Termin steht.
> 
> *>>>29.06.18<<<<*
> ...



Sahne


----------

